# Disability and IBD



## Skinsfan1229 (Oct 25, 2006)

I know that a few people have tried to discuss disability. I know everyone thinks its hard but I recieved my first check in a month and a half, and another month later my years back pay, and I was only 19. You do NOT have to have a certain amount of "work hours" to apply. You do NOT need a lawyer, and if you end up going to court, then your illness isnt as severe as the cases brought before the social security office, not because its hard to get. 

http://www.ccfa.org/living/disability/


----------



## mikeyarmo (Oct 25, 2006)

That was pretty fast!

A lot of the horror stories I think put people off from trying to apply. It is true that some people do have some trouble getting it, but if you can get it then you set. Securing disability sooner rather than later can be beneficial, especially since noone knows how your condition will change in the future.


----------



## devildee(donna2005)LOL (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi

I recieved it for 3 years and they have just refused it for re-newel


----------



## wi_girl (Oct 26, 2006)

I was denied.They told me its not a disability and I'll have no problem working.Last I knew its pretty hard to hold a job when youre constantly sick and have to miss.


----------



## Skinsfan1229 (Oct 26, 2006)

They can't tell you legally its not a disability, there is a list of accepted diseases, and if your applying through Social Security office, for actually Disability, then thats Federal, which means it doesnt matter what state your in...so the disease list would not vary state to state. You need to give them a call back...You can always talk to someone else, and not the same person. 

Who you talk to has a lot to do with if your accepted. 

My dad also recieves disability, for something else, and has been renewed over and over, been out of work for 9 and a half years, and he's not physically disabled, depression and anxiety. 

I'm up for re-newal in Jan..I know I'll get it, I've had 2 surgeries in the past 2 years, WHILE ON disability, I've had 9 ER visits this year which is actually like a miracle year, thats about a quarter or so of what I'm normally in the ER. And I was only admitted 3 or 4 times! But thats a lot for Crohns patient I'm pretty sure, so compared, I'm worse off then others, not to mention I have asthma, but I dont really think they take that into consideration.

I even got a handicapped placard...not from Disability but from my PCP. I asked for a temp. so I could go to a local festival and park inside the park gates, well I went and picked up the form to take to the DMV, and he had marked permananent, so I picked up the placard and I dont even have to get a new one until 2009, and every placard after that lasts 5 years....all I have to do is pick up a new one, so I'll always have a handicap pass, and not have to worry about that. Dont worry I dont take advantage of it, I WILL however use it at a 7-11 when all the parking places are gone!


----------



## Skinsfan1229 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Working AND Disability*

So I went back to work yesterday. And obviously to the contrary of what previous Social Security office workers have said that I cant make over 800 without them taking money away from my Disability check, I can still make 620 without it affecting my monthly check. 

I have a 1 year "grace period" in which I must make 620 or more for 12 months straight before they consider it affecting my check, not bad, in case I get sick for a few months in there, my year starts over, and believe me I'm sick a few times seriously a year, I dont mean seriously I'm sick, I mean I'm seriously sick, like severely sick, so no worry there. 

I'm pretty glad I'm back to work, for the first time in 22 months. Working at a glass and mirror company, that I've worked for on and off for 6 years, since I was 15, never missed a day until I was almost 18 and got Crohns Disease. They let me come back whenever I want, even if its for one day. Tuesday, I have an interview with Delta T Corp. they design and engineer ethenal plants. The job will entail Computer Aided Drafting and Design which is what I'm going to college for, so its a hard decision I have to pretty much choose between the two. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Skinsfan1229 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Working AND Disability*

So I went back to work yesterday. And obviously to the contrary of what previous Social Security office workers have said that I cant make over 800 without them taking money away from my Disability check, I can still make 620 without it affecting my monthly check.

I have a 1 year "grace period" in which I must make 620 or more for 12 months straight before they consider it affecting my check, not bad, in case I get sick for a few months in there, my year starts over, and believe me I'm sick a few times seriously a year, I dont mean seriously I'm sick, I mean I'm seriously sick, like severely sick, so no worry there.

I'm pretty glad I'm back to work, for the first time in 22 months. Working at a glass and mirror company, that I've worked for on and off for 6 years, since I was 15, never missed a day until I was almost 18 and got Crohns Disease. They let me come back whenever I want, even if its for one day. Tuesday, I have an interview with Delta T Corp. they design and engineer ethenal plants. The job will entail Computer Aided Drafting and Design which is what I'm going to college for, so its a hard decision I have to pretty much choose between the two.

Any thoughts?


----------



## skeet (Oct 28, 2006)

Won't a design & drafting job pay more & perhpas cost you your disability? That would be fine as long as you're working & getting the money for that, but would you have to start all over with a disability application if you fall out of coverage for a while?

Whichever, congrats on getting back to work! That's a major milestone after so long being unable to work!


----------



## Skinsfan1229 (Oct 28, 2006)

At the time, the Drafting job will pay more, but it will help my resume. I dont have any of these jobs on my resume so far. I will just have to work less hours. 

They told me I have to make 620 or more for an entire year straight, every month,  before it will affect my disability check.


----------



## Starbelly (Oct 29, 2006)

Wooooaaah. 22 months? That's nuts. Man, I'm sorry. And sorry I was complaining about not being able to work... I though 6 or 8 weeks was a long time. I'm actually looking into getting private disabilty insurance. It is expensive, but with my bills, If I ever miss this much work again, it will become absolutely necessary. SS won't come even close to helping. Unfortunately, I am self employed, so I'm the boss... but I certainly don't have any benefits.


----------



## Skinsfan1229 (Oct 29, 2006)

So how come disability insurance wont be enough? its based on how much you've made in the past, and paid in. Also whether you get medicaid or medicare they are both great for me, I have not a single co-pay on anything, and they accept me going to any specialist my GI wants me to. With no problems at all. I think you should look into it. I had private insurance once, and it was 500 a month plus 2000 deductible on prescriptions and 1000 on like office visits or something

At the time my dr's were making up for it though...my surgeon has "wrote off" a 10,500 fee from him, and my GI has done scopes without getting any money, if you have caring doctors it doesnt really matter.


----------



## Skinsfan1229 (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say I'm only 21, but I get 810 a month and I thought that was pretty cgood considering I was 18 when I was accepted and had only worked 2 summers as full time, during the school year sometimess i oly got 10 hours a week. They also gave me a years backpay, but they witheld almost half for taxes I guess, so I ended up getting or bringing home around 5,500 for the year prior to me filing, besides what I actually worked.


----------



## Starbelly (Oct 29, 2006)

Deleted my last post for personal reasons... anyway. The fact that you are working with your condition is pretty good in itself. I'm kind of spoiled. When I was your age... I'm 32 now... I hadn't even had a job besides ocean lifeguard, or something cake like that for the summer. Went to college, and still don't have what most would consider a real job. I'm a session musician, which means I record for people who need music for TV and radio, and sometimes movies... I also teach music lessons. Most of my work is done from my house or I can sub it out to someone else, but there is definitely no hard physical labor involved. I used to tour, which is physically grueling, but because of the UC, that is impossible now. What ever you make is all relative to what you spend and your lifestyle. When I graduated from college, I moved to Nashville and had noooooo money  but I was in remission, felt great, and didn't have a care in the world. In fact it was kinda fun scraping up change to eat lunch When I moved back, I live in Florida now, I started making a little money and bougnt my first house... which was a big stretch at the time, but fortunately I had been fairly healthy up until the last couple of years. Now, one of my cars is worth more than what I paid for my first house, but it's all relative... you can fit 5 of my houses in one of my brothers houses:ylol2: I wouldn't take his job in a million years though:ybatty:  But now I'm sick and so none of that matters. All that matters to me now is regaining my health.

As for your situation, I feel like I have no right to complain... I have only been really sick for about 2 months, not years like you. So I think you are doing fantastic just to keep your sanity, much less, start working again. My situation is easily under control financially, because in the worst case scenario, I can just start selling stuff off. But for the short answer, no, SS disability wouldn't help me too much... but like I said, It's all relative:smile:


----------



## Skinsfan1229 (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm sorry you felt the need to delete your post. I assuume because you wanted me to see it and once you saw that I had, you didnt want others too. 

I'm sorry you did delete it though...I feel this should be an open and welcoming forum, do you not feel the same way? Are you embarrassed? or am I just digging to deep into personal reasons?

Hope all goes well....about complaining. No offense but I'm used to it, I'm used to the people that are only on say asacol and complain they have it bad...well obviously not if its controlled by just an anti-inflammatory, or they found the fountain of youth or something.


----------



## Starbelly (Oct 29, 2006)

Nah... just cause you never know where the IRS is looking to audit someone!!!:ylol2: :ylol2: :ylol2:


----------



## GNC Crohn's Man (Oct 30, 2006)

If your health is under control then go for the design job... Because if you are medically unable to do your duties then they legally only have to make reasonable accomadition before they fire you.... If your health is still bouncing around then stick with the glass job... They know your condition and seem to be working with you very well... It's hard to find a job that will do that so keep that in mind while looking for a job... Everyone says they don't mind people with chronic illnesses and that is if the chronic illness DOES NOT affect your work... When it does you may be looking for a new job after you get done being sick...


----------



## Skinsfan1229 (Oct 30, 2006)

Ohhhh, I get it now, sorry, I took that differently.


----------



## Skinsfan1229 (Oct 30, 2006)

This is my big problem with deciding. 

I wonder if I dont take the design that I will miss out on a good oppurtunity to better myself. Including I think it will motivate me again with schooling, I havent been to motivated recently. 

My health is bouncy, but its always been that way, I've never been healthy enough to where I SHOULD go back to work. Its just something that comes along, and I start thinking one day hey, maybe this will make me feel better. Honestly it usually makes me feel good mentally for a while and then I flare pretty badly, everytime I've tried to go back to work,but its always been at the glass company. 

I'm in a dibockle, lol I've never used that word and I'm sure I spelled it wrong.


----------



## leonghoward (Oct 31, 2006)

*Disability*

I have A rare arthritis (STILL"S DISEASE)and Crohn's , I am having a hard time staying at work . I am so tired and sick feeling. Has anyone had to ask their doctor about disability. I have all kinds of info from social security already.But how do you get the doctor to realize how bad you feel. I see my GI for crohn's which isn't real bad , and rheum for my arthritis it isn't real bad, but together I feel torn apart.


----------



## Skinsfan1229 (Oct 31, 2006)

My GI and every other dr was more then happy to turn over all recordss and write letters as needed. He was all for me going for disability.


----------



## Skinsfan1229 (Nov 2, 2006)

I merged a few disability posts together leonghoward...no sense in really have 3.4.or even 5 posts, pretty much trying to ask the same questions. 

I think this will help people understand better.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (Nov 3, 2006)

My question about disability is how bad do you have to be to get it?  I haven't had surgery or gone on the extreme things like Remicade.  I am managing great, but stress is the only thing that brings out pain.  I don't want to go through it all if there's like no chance because I haven't been carved up yet.


----------



## Skinsfan1229 (Nov 3, 2006)

I think I had only one surgery, and had tried remicade, reacted to 6mp before applying, so I dont know how severe you have to have it really. sorry I cant help you in that area.


----------



## GNC Crohn's Man (Nov 9, 2006)

bump and this needs to be stickied...


----------



## Cara Fusinato (Nov 9, 2006)

I got denied disability.  My husband makes too much.  We have more than $3K in the bank.  We still can't make our bills without me working, but they don't care.  Now I am off to find a part time job!  Great, lovely, alrighty!


----------



## GNC Crohn's Man (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah I know if you make to much money you can't pay your bills... If you don't make enough money then its hard actually working... I know I want to work I couldn't sit at home all day.... Right now I'm recovering from a minor flare but I treated myself here since theres not a thing they can do for me at the hospital atm except operate if it gets too bad and give me fluids.... And since I could hold down clear liquids I could take the same meds they would give me at the hospital and I just make sure I stay hydrated and rest a lot... Besides if I went to the ER I would have to fight off the docs with sticks that want to give me more corticosteriods... I'm hypersenstive if they gave me more corticosteriods my adrenal gland might permentally shut down or I just might die who knows... Must certainly not the docs LOL... At least my primary GI doc knows these things but again he is a busy man so I have no clue when I get to see him when I go to the hospital... 

I'm not going to worry about disability unless I get A LOT worse than my present condition... Since I can still work and be going through all of this crap and all of these meds I think I'll be ok.. I just still hope I will be able to get a full time posistion and work 40 hours a week... Because its not working that is causing me to have problems it's making sure I'm not under stress and keeping my emotional swings from the prednisone in check (manic epsiodes)... If I do that I can work 40 hours no problem... Learning how to meditate has helped a lot with that and with working but again sheer force of will can only carry your body so far and you pay the price when you let down your will in that you almost collapse if you haven't rested/eaten/taken meds like how your supposed to... That's one thing about having an extermely strong will I can force my body to go way beyond what a normal persons body can but unless I take measures to replinish the nutrients I lost and plan a break at a time then I pay for it... 

Ok this was about disability so I'm going to stop ranting now


----------



## Cara Fusinato (Nov 10, 2006)

It's OK, I feel that way too.  When it's required, one just does it, and pays the price later.  I've done that the day I went to Disneyland and had to not only walk the park, but the 1/2 mile back to the hotel at the end of the evening.  I've done that when I've had to help build our fence, or paint when they fixed our defective window.  Then, after it's over, I whine and hurt and lay around until I can recover.  And now, after a year off, I am going to have to work part time (more than that is impossible living where we live).  I'd rather stay home, stay out of stress, and stay well, but no one cares (government wise).  They shouldn't just look at income, they should look at household expenditures and medical expenditures too.  It's not fair to say one earns too much when the housing costs are so high and 50% of the income goes to a house payment.  I truly think the world is set up to part us from our money (like Las Vegas casinos are!).  Not a good thing.  And so, I rant right alongside you!


----------



## Skinsfan1229 (Nov 13, 2006)

Are you kidding me? If I would have recieved disability under my own name I would have only gotten 321 dollars, because I'm so young and havent paid much in, I'm only 21 , but I "filed" under my fathers name because he recieives disability so I get 810 instead, and you can not rent a house around here for 810, maybe an apartment but onc eyou pay part of the utilities, its all gone.....the way they do it here is there is section 8 housing that you can pay 50 dollar a month for but its in a HORRIBLE place, I dont think the police even go there,  and there is a police station down there, I think tere scaredd as the residents to go outside of the police station as they residents are to be in the area, or come outside LOL!, for now I'm living at home with mom and ddad for free...I get the whole upstairs, everything but a kitchen, its perfect for me.

This post is about Disability.....


----------



## tonya_n_ky (Nov 20, 2006)

I've thought about applying for it myself and not sure really why I haven't. I guess the thought of being denied and then not sure what to do after that. I hear it's hard to get because of so many people abusing the system. I have tried several times to work and end up leaving or being fired because of the "call offs" that I can't help. The last time I visited my GI I asked him about the chances of recieving it and he flat out told me it's hard to get and "temporary" may be the only chance I'd have...which I totally don't get. If your sick with something that is not "temporary" then why would the disabilty be temporary? I am going to have to make the choice to go back to work soon, It's getting to where I don't have a choice and I'm just going to have to hope that wherever I decide to work will be understanding when I need the accomodations.


----------



## Skinsfan1229 (Nov 25, 2006)

they cant really fire you under the disability acts, but they can say its for other reasons. 

There is no temperary, everyone gets it a certain amount of time, like me I got it two years, then they re-evaluated me.

There IS however a "cushion" period where you can RETURN to work after recieving disbility to where you wont have to file again.


----------



## harryjr (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi all, have "CD" for 30+ years. Always worked in an office. Nice eh?  Well at 54 yrs. I got terminated. For what reasons insert here{ make something up }.  Well I got a PT job and that disappeared. mmmmmmmmm  So No ins: no income: for 2 years. Sent out 50 million resumes.  Mr. Depression comes in with Mr. Stress.  Crohn's gets bad/worse.  Move in with MIL she's 90+ to take care of her. More Mr. Stress and now Mr. Pain.  mmmmmm  

MIL passes on.  Still no job or $.  A nurse [Hospice] finally grabs me by the shirt collar and says try for "the big d" Disability.  Not in this lifetime I say. I work I must work. My work is who I am.

  Mr. Undecision enters my life as Mr. Money continues to leave.  Well I apply for disability. Well about 2 days later I get rejected. {I am sarcastic re. time] I t was probably shorter than that. [In reality as my feeble mind recalls, I had to have a physical, see a psychiatrist, quite demeaning] Then they rejected me. Well I am crushed. All lthe Mr.'s appear along with Mr. Depression and Mr. Guilt.  And Mr. Worthlessness.

Aha I go see an attorney.  A special attorney. Contact all my Drs.,  paper work paperwork, go through records, hospitals,  paper work.  Finally get to see a review judge. Mr. Nerves are going beserk.  Review postponed.  Mr. Nerves settle down.  Review scheduled again. Mr. Nerves reppears with intensity.  Review is postponed again. This went on for weeks??????

OK ............. I get transferred to another judge. A video conference.  All the Mr.'s getting  again riled up. This is the big time. One chance to save myself.[?]
On  pins and needle and nins and peedles. The stress wassssssssssssss so bad.,

Friday at 1pm. Be downtown etc etc etc.  I get up go to BR a million times. Sweating like a plow horse. Hands dripping.  Wife goes to work to help relieve her nerves.  Phone rings at  around 8:30 AM.  My nerves are like banjo strings - tight and twangy.  I answer.

It is my attorney ---- she says we don't have to come downtown.  Heart stops ... Mr. Dread fills me.  She said the Judge in Chicago reviewed my case....... are you siting down ..... and granted my disability plus 18 months back.  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I sat down and cried ---------------- all day long........... [to be continued]


----------



## Skinsfan1229 (Dec 10, 2006)

To me its ridiculous to have to go through a courtroom to get disability. 

And about the dr's bringing it up about the disability, I told him I was applying and all he did was fill out forms and write a letter, he never brought it up to me, but he agreed.


----------



## ruthymg (Dec 10, 2006)

Does anyone have in info on Disability living allowance in the UK?

I was going to apply and need some more info before I do.


Ruth


----------



## SoccerMom (Feb 1, 2007)

I am unable to get disability because I work at a public school & we are not entitled. I have thought about applying for Social Security but it is my understanding that I would not be able to work for 6 months before applying & by then I would have everything I owned reposessed. I would also be afraid of being rejected.I also have great health ins. My job also isn`t physically demanding & my coworkers are pretty supportive. I drag myself along, one step at a time.


----------



## ccarp001 (Feb 10, 2007)

hey guys! i have heard some info about diability, but i'm not sure if i really qualify.

 i'm 21 (22 next month) and live w/my parents currently. i havent been able to work since i got diagnosed 4 months ago. i dont forsee being able to go back to work anytime soon, b/c i'm just too tired and trying to deal with side effects. i'm also a full time student. my parents make too much for me to qualify for need based assistance also. i'm really having trouble paying for stuff lately! my parents help me out w/ gas money and things like that, but i hate not being able to go to eat with a friend or buy new clothes (which i desperately need, thanks to prednisone! : ) ), and having to rely on my parents for everything. i hate having to be so dependant, which i think is unfair to them, especially since i'm already costing them so much with insurance and doc visits and presecriptions. 

 do you guys think it's worth trying to apply?


----------



## ReeRee (Mar 15, 2007)

I got it, but I did have to get a lawyer.  I was repeatedly turned down for 10 years.  You wanna know what my all time favorite reason they gave me for turning me down?  "Crohn's Disease does not cause weight loss."  I'm not kidding.

After I finally got a lawyer, I was approved in court and got my first checkin a few weeks.  

Don't give up!  That's the main thing.  Keep on appealing it.  Bug them to death.    It IS possible.  They count on you giving up, I think.  Just because I had a bad experience doesn't mean everyone will.  Probably you won't.

Good luck to anybody who it trying.


----------



## Matthew (Apr 13, 2007)

"I have tried several times to work and end up leaving or being fired because of the "call offs" that I can't help. "

Hi Tonya,

Have you checked into FMLA Family Medical Leave Act.   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FMLA

Wkikpedia quote:
"The Family and Medical Leave Act of 1993 (Public Law 103-3, enacted February 5, 1993) is a United States labor law allowing an employee to take unpaid leave due to illness or to care for a sick family member. It was one of the first major bills signed by President Bill Clinton in his first term, fulfilling a campaign promise."

FMLA only applies for certain employees to certain employers with a threshold level of employees, but if it does apply your employer cannot fire you for missing work due to the illness specified by the physician. I believe this is for up to 12 weeks per year. I applied for it via a form I got from my employer and turned over to my primary care physician. My supervisor at the time suggested that I do so because my number of occurrences would force negative action dictated by the personal policies of the company. My employer, a allows me to use my PTO (personal time off) otherwise the time off does not have to be paid by the employer, but they can't fire you if this is in effect. So if you can manage to work past the probationary period in a company that falls within the definition of the law, and get the appropriate forms submitted by a physician then you should be in a better position. 

Wkikpedia quote:
"The leave guaranteed by the act is unpaid, and is available to those working for employers with 50 or more employees within a 75 mile radius. In addition, an employee must have worked for the company at least 12 months and 1,250 hours in those 12 months"


My supervisors both the one that recommended FMLA and the one that replaced him both consider it a wonderful thing that they have not been forced to fire one of their most valuable employees because I miss work for a day or two more than 5 times a year.

This situation could and probably should be a lot better but for now is what we have to work with. The majority in the last congress tried to kill FMLA but the minority, and a few of the majority, at that time got enough support to prevent such action. With the recent changes in congress and the previous minority now a majority it is not likely to be in danger anytime soon. Still it shows just how important it is that all of us make ourselves aware of what the platforms/policies and ACTUAL voting records of political parties/representatives are and vote according to our needs and personal ethics. It is also important to let your representatives know how you feel. By the way an honestly penned personal letter often means more to them than a thousand names on a petition especially an electronic one, though they make a difference as well. Another way we can be politically active that counts is via being active in advocate groups for the issues that concern us. The biggest problem in the USA and probably most nations today is at its root caused by people like us thinking that we are powerless and making it self full filling by our lack of action.

Matthew


----------



## Evagation (Apr 14, 2007)

This only pertains to US citizens: But the Crohn's & Colitis Foundation of America has drafted an IBD bill for Congress (both houses) that would not only allocate more fund for research, it would also recognize IBD as a chronic, often debilitating illness, and it would be added as a disability to the big list of recognized disabilities. 

I also applied for SSI (that's Supplemental Security Income) because I was told by a social worker that it would be easier to get than Social Security disability insurance. All I remember about the distinction between the two (I applied seven years ago) is that SSI is the one where you can work up to 20 hours a week, but are still not making enough money to cover your bills/expenses, and SS disability insurance is for people who can't work at all due to their disability.

I was rejected, as well. I never bothered to re-apply because I didn't want to pursue it at that time. I was working retail, and living at home with my parents, so money wasn't that big of a problem for me. I figured that, since I really didn't NEED it, that I should let people who actually do need it to have a chance for it. Like many of you, who sound like you need the assistance far more than I do. 

I'm pretty lucky, in that sense. Once I started working at Starbucks, I was able to get my own health insurance (the only reason I remained at home was because I had to be my parent's dependent in order to stay on their health insurance), and moved in with my boyfriend (now husband). Although Starbucks was insanely grueling, and I did eventually leave my job because I had gotten a very bad flare that wouldn't go away because I wouldn't stop working long enough to allow it to heal. 

After that, my father-in-law hired me on as the secretary/bookkeeper/office manager for his budding pool building business. He actually started an employer-sponsored health care plan (medical only) for me, just so I could leave Starbucks and not have to worry about health insurance. I use COBRA, through Starbucks, for dental and vision (I never actually quit--it's a long story but ended up being "separated" from the company, which is a bit difficult to explain and this post is already long). 

Sorry about the off-topic rambling. Back to the issue at hand--if you are a US citizen, you can write letters to your representatives in Congress asking them to please pass the IBD bill. Since, once is passes, IBD will be a recognized disability and hopefully all of those hoops that you all talked about jumping through just to get approved would be greatly diminished. I've already written my reps and am trying to set up appointments at a field office so that I can talk with them face-to-face about the realities of IBD.

I wish all of you tons of good luck in receiving the disability income that you need. 

Katie.


----------



## Digits (Feb 26, 2008)

Actually, im going into my Social Security Office tomorrow for an appeals hearing. 

I was on SSI from the time i was 16, to about 6 months ago, when they didnt renew me because Humira made me "better"

So i got a job, feeling well enough, and being stupid like that. here it is 6 months later with 3 fistulas, a major flare up, and on about 20K a month in meds. 

Luckily, i was able to be on Medicaid still the whole time, but last month Medicaid said they are dropping me because im no longer "disabled"

And im thinking to myself "WHEN THE HELL DID THEY FIND A CURE?!?!" 

i honestly gave it my best try at work, and i loved it, but all the stress and going and doing kills me. and i can barely get by workign full time , and now i have to drop to like 15 hours a week. hopefully i can get my medicaid and SSI back.

I dont care much about the SSI money, because i can always find somehow. but the medical is what kills me. hasnt anyone told these people that stress is bad, and everytime i find one of their letters in my mailbox i go and throw up before i can even open it. 

Crohn's is unpredictable, and working (in my case) actually initiates a flareup. im young, almost 20, and i was recieving 650 from SSI, and 350 a month from Adult Public Assistance (in alaska all adults on SSI get a check from the state every month) 

So wish me luck in fighting for my health tomorrow afternoon, im going to raise hell until they do.

PS- if you have the 5 year blue placard for the handicapped, you can get Handicapped plates for free, and with the plates comes free registration. just a tip!


----------



## Babe123 (Feb 26, 2008)

is IBD and crohns a disability?? it is confusing me
x


----------



## Digits (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes, here is a link to the social security list and reasonings of Digestive disabilities. 

http://www.ssa.gov/disability/professionals/bluebook/5.00-Digestive-Adult.htm


----------



## merrywidow (Jun 25, 2008)

ruthymg said:
			
		

> Does anyone have in info on Disability living allowance in the UK?
> 
> I was going to apply and need some more info before I do.
> 
> ...


their phone number for DLA  is 08457 123456. the form is about 30 pages long though and  i suggest you take your worsest day ever and write about that. i tried and was denied, but you may have more luck, your local citzens adice bureua ( cant spell that) may help. regards sharon x


----------



## MINI Cooper (Oct 30, 2008)

As of now, mostly because my doctors feel bad about al the screw ups
they've done on misdiagnosing me- I have disability that I have to renew every
2 months. I just take the form to my doctors office, he signs off on it,
and it gets renewed. Hopefully I can ride their pity out until either I am able
to overcome the disease, or a cure is found. :ylol2: One can always hope...


----------



## Leafy2 (Mar 25, 2009)

wait, so im starting to think I might be able to get a sticker for my car for the disabled spot... I can see a few advantages....


Especially toilet benefits...... when your at the supermarket looking for a spot, and you have the runs... and theres no spots... its not so pretty.... I nearly broke the door down to get in to the mall once.


----------



## natgl (Jul 23, 2009)

Im in Canada and checked this disability thing.... Id receive approx 650$ a month   how can you live on that, thats my rent. Oh myyyyy! Ok so question is... Im on unemployment right now, when should I start my application (will i get rejected while im on unemployment) - I have to wait after my unemployment is done to apply? If I want to go on disability do I have to mention it to my GI or family doctor and do I have to bring any forms or they will know what to do? Can you work (part time job) if you are on unemployment, how much are you aloud to make extra without being penalized?


----------



## g.turner53 (Aug 22, 2009)

have a look on the NACC site, thats where i will b looking, i hope that helps,


----------



## fromthegut (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm on Ontario Disability Support Program. That's ODSP for short. It's the ontario /provincial support.    If you qualify it is more money than Ontario Works. I was on that first which is awful. But if you file for disabiltiy and you have lots of paperwork you *may* get ODSP faster. I got mine in 6 months. Which at the local support office they said was fast. I did not even need an appeal. I have  had a thick long hsitory of depression and anxiety. including hospitalization. Then during the middle of my application, I got diagnosed with Crohns. That sent my application over the top.
   The pay for ODSP is $566 for Basic Needs, up to $427 for shelter and be sure to apply for "special diet". I get an extra $250 for speical diet which includes food and vitamins if needed. Most people with any food related/gut/sugar illnesses can get this.  Of course your doctor needs to sign it. 
     There are also other things that you can get dollars for. I get extra money for travel. For doctors appointments and support groups.  It's only .18 a mile but it helps. You may have a local legal centre or advocacy group that can give you more info.  I also get basic dental coverge and all my mediciation covered. There is vision coverage but it's very small.  I'm in geared-to-income-housing so that helps tremendously. 
 It still sucks. I didn't expect that this would be my life. I am so grateful for the small things. Also I'd like to have a wee job but I have to be careful not to jeopardize my income. 
  The depression and anxiety is bad for me. I don't like a lot of stress.  It's worse since the Crohns as I have plenty of fear of getting sick.   My ilnesses satarted when I was 14.   Of course having Crohns makes me fearful to take on too much. I usually end up doing less. I have however had the great pelasure of volunteering at Hospice. 
 Who knew I would be able to sit with people in their last hours of life. What a gift that was.  I like volunteering as it is so rewarding.  Some times it takes my money worries away for just a while.


----------



## kenny (Sep 29, 2009)

I am in Ontario too. I am presently on EI illness benefit which only lasts 15 weeks. But because I am able to have a second claim come active in the new year I can obtain an additional 15 weeks.

There is NO work allowed if you are on Illness benefits in Ontario.

Illness benefits also run separate of Regular benefits. Which means than when my illness benefit runs out I can apply for Regular Benefits.

On regular Benefits I can early about $200 each week without penalty to EI income. Any amount above the $200 per week is deducted from EI. Some people may say that is not good but I think it is the right way to do it. It allows you to get back to work and begin to take over for yourself while still getting topped up with EI.

I just thought I'd add this as I found "fromethegut's" post to be helpful for me. I am unsure about where I will be in the future and your post helps man


----------



## maximus (Jan 21, 2010)

Im trying ultra hard to get it, I applied a few months ago, and was denied, they didnt even speak"""""" to my gi about it. 

I just apealed. For crohns, iritis, bad fibromyalgia, mild spinal stenosis, and mental dealings.  They /ssa was ultra neglegent about my case.

They did everything wrong, I have limited computer time, to read or type.  Any sugestions my people????? 

Im realy sick and cant work. Anything would help????


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm going to try to get it. I've worked ever since I was sixteen but it's gotten to the point where I just can't do it anymore. When I flare up I'm down for about two weeks. It's hard to do anything, much less hold a steady job.


----------



## Mountaingem (Mar 22, 2010)

maximus said:
			
		

> Im trying ultra hard to get it, I applied a few months ago, and was denied, they didnt even speak"""""" to my gi about it.
> 
> I just apealed. For crohns, iritis, bad fibromyalgia, mild spinal stenosis, and mental dealings.  They /ssa was ultra neglegent about my case.
> 
> ...


You might have to hire a lawyer or get a patient advocate, which is basically a person to fight for you when you're too sick to fight for yourself. Ask your GI for rec's on patient advocates, or go to your hospital administration, they should be able to help.


----------



## xoxava (Jul 27, 2010)

anyone had any true success and tips they could help me with? i'm recently diagnosed and pretty severe. ive been suffering for years. i work during the summer 40 hours every 2 weeks and 30 hours during the school year. i go to school full time and live at home with my parents. sometimes i do not feel disabled, but it is certainly hard to get out of bed many days and stay off the toliet at work. i have a meeting with my doctor today to discuss options. looking for something temporary possibly, who knows here this disease is headed.


----------



## phill1976 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi everyone, im new on this site. I was diagnosed when i was 23, i had crohns since i was 17 i believe. I'd going to try applying for DLA i can still work and have never taken time off due to my condition, even when it flares up, but i've been told by many including family members i should apply because it's a chronic illness, i'm keeping my fingers crossed, if people who fake illnesses and back problems can claim it then, the people with genuine life long illnesses ( namely us ) should be able to claim it.


----------



## SSDisability (Sep 15, 2011)

I am very happy to hear that you received your disability benefits so quickly.  I must say that from my experience, and from what I have heard from others, your experience is quite rare.  I was denied twice over the course of a year and a half.  I was ready to just give up, but a friend of mine suggested I seek the assistance of a SSDI attorney.  He made sure I had properly filled out all my paperwork and had the proper medical documentation to help make my case for the SSA.  I was awarded benefits just 3 months later.  If your in a similar predicament I would suggest checking out socailsecurity-disability.org for more info on SSDI/SSI and the opportunity to be connected with an attorney in your area.


----------



## Rickd5150 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Any one from alaska?*

Hi I was wondering if anyone lived in the anchorage area and goes to the native hospital for there care? i have been looking at moving up there to get more affordable health care and was wondering if the dr's are any good 

Thank you 
Rick


----------



## lookame (Dec 11, 2011)

I was contacted by a company through my medical insurance to see if I would be eligable. They went through a questionair and at the end she told me they wouldn;t help me because I'm not sick enough. If I required surgery, needed blood transfusions often, had multipule hospitalizations ect then they'd help. Maybe I should try to go to the ER more often instead of holding out...


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 11, 2011)

lookame said:


> I was contacted by a company through my medical insurance to see if I would be eligable. They went through a questionair and at the end she told me they wouldn;t help me because I'm not sick enough. If I required surgery, needed blood transfusions often, had multipule hospitalizations ect then they'd help. Maybe I should try to go to the ER more often instead of holding out...


You must apply on your own by either going to your local Social Security office and getting the proper paperwork and begin on your own OR you can hire an attorney and they can help you through the whole process (or you can get an attorney after your first denial letter). If you have been diagnosed with any form of IBD then you are eligible. Yes they do ask if you've been hospitalized for a month or more with the past (either 6 months to a year can't remember) but that's not a deal breaker. I'd have an attorney help anyway cause often times people don't answer the questions correctly. You need to think of your worst possible days when answering questions. Even if you feel alright sometimes you should never say that. Crohn's is a chronic illness with no known cure so you can flare at any moment with or without medication and that needs to be made clear on your paperwork (along with mentioning how else IBD has affected your life in a negative way such as depression, thoughts of suicide etc.). And remember, you don't pay the attorney until you win your case and they only take a percentage of the winnings (from when you first applied to when you were approved). If you're currently working you can continue doing so until you've been approved. If you want to get back to work some day they have ways of helping you get back to work as well and in the US it also comes with free health care (Medicaid, Medi-Cal not the best but enough to live).


----------

